# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  S'ta kishim borxh me na fye, o Lame

## Brari

S'ta kishim borxh me na fye, o Lame


Marian Z. SHESTANI


Për gjithçka të padrejtë, fyese e denigruese që shkruejte kunder Shkodres e shkodranëve, ti o Artan Lame, në shkrimin tand "Po të mos ishte Migjeni", "Panorama", 1 shtator 2011, gjithçka mund të të thuhet, gjithçka të thekshme mund të meritosh me të adresue, gjithfarë epitetesh ia ke ba borxh vetes me t'i atribue, por fillimisht po mjaftohem me të thane se vetem intelektual nuk mund të jesh, mbasi ia ke heqë të drejten vetes me të quejt të tillë me ate shkrim që ke guxue me shkruejtë. E aq ma pak shqiptar qe ia do të miren gjithë shqiptarëve. Me gjithë atë mllef e vner të tipit komunist ndaj Shkodres, që nxore prej thellësive ma të erreta të qenjes tande, keqdashje kjo që shkodranet ia njohin mire, tash shtatëdhjetë vjet rraces politike, me të cilen u prezantove në ate shkrim, me gjithë ate urrejtje patologjike qe zbraze aq haptas e aq trimnisht kunder Shkodres, shkodranëve, kishës, klerit e Fishtës, ti e padite veten s'ka ku me shkue ma keq. Ashtu siç padite edhe gjithë perkatësinë e njohun politike antishkodrane të asaj partie që more persiper me trashigue. Nuk asht se ti nuk i njeh vlerat e kontributet shumëshekullore shkodrane në historinë e kulturës sonë kombëtare. Ti e di mire se çdo të ishte historia jonë pa ato vlera. Do të t'i rrjeshtoi disa prej tyne. E ti hiqi ato e do të shohesh se çdo të mbetet. Por asht tendencioziteti i asaj rrace politike që, mbasi i luftoi, i shkatërroi, i rrenoi e i denoi per një gjysë shekulli perfaqësuesit e medhej të atyre vlerave, nuk mundesh me durue persëri sot pa vjellë vner per to, vetem e vetem se orientimi i tyne ishte gjithmonë europianoperendimor, vetem e vetem se kontributi i klerit katolik në to qe vendimtar, vetem e vetem se truelli pjellor intelektual antikomunist shkodran të bezdisë deri në urrejtje. Dhe nuk e duron dot hijen e randë që ato të bajnë me vulen shkodrane që ato mbajnë. Dhe ndermerr kështu angazhimin tand të mrapesht politik, që e njihni aq mire, ate të perçamjes krahinore e fetare, në sherbim të synimeve tueja, si kurdoherë qellimkëqija. Na fute në një borxh të madh që s'ta kemi pasë kurrë borxh o Artan Lame. Dhe na imponove kështu t'i pergjigjemi shpotive tueja të helmëta. Ndaj duro perplasjet e tallazeve që vetë padrejtësisht i ngrite. Unë mendoj se e njoh boten e madhe mendore e shpirtnore të shkodranit, çka më jep besimin se do të jem në sintoni me to. Por nuk e marr persiper në këtë shkrim me i perfaqësue ato. Këtë mbetet me e ba vetë intelektualët e institucionet akademike, shkencore e kulturore të Shkodres, të cilët, edhe per të shkuemen e largët e të afert, por edhe per të sotmen, janë ma shumë se kushdo objekt i goditjeve të shkrimit tand, ashtu siç janë edhe ma kompetentet e fushave perkatëse me perfaqësue denjësisht Shkodren dhe qendrimin që i takon perkundrejt denigrimeve tueja. Jo se ai shkrim i papergjegjshem meriton pergjigje. Por se ia vlen që vlerat shumëshekullore shkodrane me u ballafaque para lexuesit me papergjegjësinë ekstreme te mohimit të tyne dhe akoma ma per turp të etiketimit injorantë nga ti të atyne perfaqësuesve kollosë të patriotizmit e të kontributeve të shqueme në fusha të dijes, shkencës, arsimit, kulturës e artit. Po, keshtu ia vlen, sepse del ma mire në pah ftyra qellimkeqe, fyese e denigruese ndaj vlerave e porsonaliteteve shkodrane që perkatësia e prejardhjes tande politike, ka pasë gjithmonë ndaj Shkodres.

Shkrimit tand plot urrejtje ende sot kunder klerit, kishës e poetit tone kombëtar, Gjergj Fishtës, zoti Gjergj Meta iu pergjegj me dinjitet, tue ba kështu diferencen intelektuale me shkrimin tand. Ndihem mire i perfaqësuem në ate pergjigje. I shpreh mirënjohje dom Gjergjit per gjithçka ai denjësisht mbrojti. Në ate pergjigje u perballen dy botë krejt të ndryshme, dy kultura, dy qytetari: ajo intelektuale prosperuese dhe ajo e urrjejtjes per vlerat mbarëkombëtare të perfaqësuesve të mëdhej të klerit katolik. Por po kaq edhe ndaj intelektuelëve të vlertë shkodranë e kontributeve kombëtare, të cilet ti pate guximin me i konsiderue injorantë, ndonëse bartnin mbi supe një histori të tanë patriotizmi e kulture kombëtare shqiptare. Dishroj t'i bashkëngjes shkrimit të Metes vetem një pohim të intelektualit të njohun shkodran, Sami Repishti, në "Madheshtore", Nju Jork, 1997, ku shprehet: "Nuk ka veprimtari kryesore kombëtare ku elementi katolik të mos ketë qenë në qendëer të punës per Shqipninë. ". Je nder ata o Artan Lame që, kaq shumë të bezdisin vlerat e kontributet shkodrane, saqë nuk mundesh me e mshehë urrejtjen tande patologjike per to. As Enveri juej, piramida-mauzole e të cilit të ka futë kaq shumë në siklet e të cilen po e qan me kuje çdo ditë me argumente infantile nostalgjike, as ai pra, megjithëse nuk la krim pa i ba Shkodres e shkodranëve, nuk i shante e nuk i fyente haptas ata, perkundrazi i lavdonte si mendjendritun e duerartë, simbas taktikës komuniste kriminale me të vra naten e me të qa diten.

Ti o Lame trashigon mendësitë e atij sistemi politik nanë, prej nga vjen grupimi yt politik që, dihet e njihet mire si anmiku që rrenoi vlerat e verteta shkodrane e shqiptare, historike, monumentale e kulturore. Ti e di mire se persekutorët komunistë të Shkodres nuk janë ngopë vetem me persekutimin per së gjalli të figures a vepres së viktimave të tyne, por kanë dashtë me i vra ata edhe per së dyti, edhe mbas vdekjes, tue i zhdukë mundësisht edhe vorrin, siç edhe e di se asht veprue. Dhe siç po vazhdon të veprohet ende sot, permes heshtjes vrastare per to, permes shkrimesh të tilla denigruese të një papergjegjshmenie mosmirënjohëse e të guximshme.

Ndigjo e veshtro o Artan Lame! Kurrë nuk janë mate njerëzit me sa dijnë, por me ate se në sherbim të kujt i vejnë dijet e tyne, progresit prosperues, apo regresit kriminal. Ne shkodranet, që e kemi provue krimin komunist ma shumë se kushdo tjeter mbi jeten tone, e dijmë mire e nuk harrojmë se komunizmi asht kulsheder me shtatë krena. Ndaj nuk mjafton me ia pre një a dy prej tyne. Duhet shkulë ai me rrajë. Dy dekada demokraci nuk e banë ende sa e si duhet ketë. Asht kjo arsyeja që nostalgjia juej ka dale sheshit kudo, tue tregue dukshem se sa komunistë të thekun keni mbetë. Kjo gja e shtyn prozatorin, poetin, studjuesin e analistin e respektuem, Agron Tufa të shprehet: " Ajo që perban shqetësimin tim asht trashigimia e pashqitshme enveriste, me të cilen ndeshemi në çdo hap jasht pragut, në rrugë, në sheshet publike, në format recidiviste të mendimit, arsyetimit dhe gjykimit, në terësinë e literatures shkollore, universitare, në art, kulture, shkencë dhe politikë. Ne jemi të nginjur me ajrin molepes e të flligësht të komunizmës origjinale shqiptare. Jemi të rrethuar me percjellësit e kësaj trashigimie të rendë. Që merr të perpjetë kudo në mjediset tona.Dhe, nëse vazhdojmë t'i numërojmë ato cilesi më të dukshme të natyrës së bashkëkohësit tone, s'do fort mend të shohësh të ardhmen në surrat se çfarë ngerdheshjeje premtuese ka " Dhe në këto hulli të mrapeshta të angazhimit tuej politik ju vazhdoni persëri të zbrazni mbi Shkodren helmin e propogandes tuej demagogjike, shpifëse e mashtruese. Na nuk kemi me harrue, por mos harro as ti o Lame se na ke atribue shumë të padrejta e të paverteta qellimkëqia që nuk na takojnë. Sa i takon Migjenit do të thosha se ti o Lame nuk synon me u marrë me vlerësimin e vepres letrare të Migjenit. Por nuk merresh as me vlerësimin se sa e vertetë asht tablloja ekstremisht e zymtë dhe e pavertetë e mjerimit të pasqyruem në vepren e Migjenit. Ti merresh me spekullimin e aspektit politik të atij mjerimi migjenian që, ma shumë se në të verteten e kohës, që dokumentohet se s'ishte e tillë, nxitet, jo nga dashunia per të vorfnit dhe solidariteti me vuejtjen njerëzore, por nga urrjejtja per të pasunit e vlerave materiale e deri tek pasunia shpirtnore e etenve klerikë që i shkonte per shtat bindjeve të tija të pavendosuna. i gjithë ky spekullim në vazhden e luftes politike të perkatësisë tande që ka si moto nximjen e realitetit të sotem ekonomik të shqiptarëve. Kerkohet nga ti o Lame me heqë paralele të së sotmes me mjerimin migjenian. E nga ç'pozita e ban ketë? Prej pozitave të asaj perkatësie politike, pjellë dhe ndjekëse e provueme e asaj partie nanë që i solli shqiptareve vorfninë e mjerimin ma të madh që s'ka të krahasuem me gjendjen e asaj periudhe historike që pasqron Migjeni, atij mjerimi snobist intelektual, pjellë ky i tallazit marramendes të bindjeve të tija të pastabilizueme në kontradikten e tij të njohun të ekzistencializmit me denoncimin e mjerimit ekonomik e padrejtësitë sociale. Ti harron o Lame se Migjeni ynë i madh, me gjithë grushtin e shternguem që ndonjëhere na tregon, nuk ishte poet socialist e as revolucionar, siç u perpoqen me e servirë per gjysë shekulli. Me ate natyren e tij pesiniste e depresive, me mungesën e theksueme të optimizmit dhe të angazhimit në veprimtari politike, ai nuk ishte kurrësesi i tillë siç mashtronte mendimi realsocialist. Por edhe per faktin se Migjeni ishte produkt i viteve '30, asaj kohe kur intelektualet shqiptarë i terhiqte perendimi europian, ku ideologji rivale të komunizmit e fashizmit po ndesheshin per here të pare në Luften e Spanjës. Migjeni, në luhatjet e tij ishte i ndikuem edhe nga filozofia e së djathtës që po lindte. Aq sa një shoku i tij e kishte paralajmërue se komunistët nuk do t'ia falnin per vjershat e tij. Edhe ne e marrim me mend fatin që do të kishte Migjeni po të jetonte në komunizem. Gjithësesi ne dijmë se kritiket e realsocializmit nuk qenë kurrë në gjendje me analizue shumë momente të jetës e vepres së tij e sidomos pesimizmin shopenhaurian, simpatinë per perendimin, seksualitetin e tij të shtypun dhe elementin niçean të mbinjeriut tek poezia "Trajtat e mbinjeriut", që jo rastësisht asht lane jashtë disa botimeve në vitet e diktaturës.. Permes gjithë atij spekulimi politik, ti o Lame, tue shfrytëzue Shkodren si teatrin e ngjarjeve migjeniane, shfrytëzon rastin me shfrye urrejtjen tande antishkodrane. Dhe ja konkretisht. Na ke thane fillimisht se "shkodranet nuk e duen Migjenin" Ku e more ti të drejtën o Lame me perfaqësue mashtrimisht shkodranet? A mos vallë tek demagogjia e propogandes së njohun komuniste, që s'di gja ma mire se me mashtrue, shtremnue e rrejtë? Na ke thane se "shumica jonë nuk di gja tjeter vetem t'u pergjigjen thirrjeve të partive per mitingje dhe të therrasin sa ma fort me shpresë që t'i shohë kryemitingashi". Mjeranë që besoni rrenen tuej. Tashma e dijnë mire të gjithë shqiptaret se jeni ju ata që i mashtroni, i bleni e i rrjeshtoni mitingashët e demostrantet tuej, deri në permasat kriminale të 21 Janarit. Jeni ju ata që keni nevojë me dhanë teste e provime besnikërie servile krimi propogandistik para kryemitingashit tuej, ne gazeta, televizione konferenca shtypi e kudo tjeter. Shkodra s'ka pasë e ska nevojë as dje, as sot e as mot per askend per me votue per demokracinë, se ajo e ka në AND-në e saj ate, dhe se per ate ajo ka dhanë shumë. Që nga kryengritjet e para antikomuniste në Europë e deri tek të masakruemit e 2 Prillit l991. Na ke thane se "shkodranet nuk dijnë tjeter kategori nderimi, veç t'i shpallin kryetar partie". Mjerë ti se deri në ç'masë mberrin spekullimi yt sherbyes. Piedestalet madhështore shkodrane kanë dijtë me i naltue personalitetet e veta në epizem kangësh kreshnike, në faqe të lavdishme historie, në mirënjohje të thella, fisnike e qytetare shkodrane. E s'kanë pasë ata kurrë nevojë per paçavuret e stimujve komunistë të rraces tuej politike, perkundrazi janë tallë me to. Na ke thane se Migjenin nuk e duen ata shkodranë që kanë shkollë dhe që i mbajnë per të dijshem e per elite të qytetit" dhe ke shtue se "elita shkodrane asht vertetë injorante se, megjithëse u shkollue dhe u perkëdhel nga fati, mbeti po aq injorante dhe e pazonja". Antishkodranizem i mirëfilltë që s'ju ka vlejtë kurrë gja tjeter, perveçse regresit tuej mjeranë. Vitalitrti i shkodranit rracen tande e terbon. Janë krejt të tjerë nga ti ata që iu dhamb Shkodra. Shkodra ishte dhe mbeti një truell që buroi dhe rrezatoi kurdoherë patriotizem, dije, kulture e art. Si në kohnat kur naltohej nivelesh zhvillimi e progresi urban, ekonomik e kulturor, tue u shkëputë ndjeshem prej qyteteve të tjera të vendit, ashtu, në një mënyrë krejt tjeter edhe kur u persekutue e denue e martirizue nga komunizmi i baballarëve tuej me zhdukje, me zhbamje, me vrasje të atij shpirti të veçantë që ajo kishte, kur ai sistem çnjerëzor, me një arsenal të tanë mjetesh të dhunës, krimit e persekucionit, perpiqej gjithnjë e ma egersisht me i smontue Shkodres ate që ajo kishte ma të veçantë., ma të virtytshem e ma rezistent, shpirtin e saj triumfues që i printe asaj veshtrimisht nga perendimi europian. Shpirti i veçantë i shkodranit ka qenë dhe mbetet një sistem i tanë i instaluem ndjeshmënie që i jep qytetit një bukuri të spikatun, një ngrohtësi të veçantë. E gjitha kjo permes mendjesh të ndrituna prosperuese, vullnetesh frymëzuese, zemrash të bardha, shpirtnash të pasun e ndjesish të ngrohta, permes fytyrash të çeluna e fizionomish të gëzueshme, botësh energjike plot optimizem e humor, natyrash joshëse, kavalereske e të lakmueshme, permes burrash të shquem e grash fisnike. Na ke thane o Lame se "Migjenin shkodranet e shihnin si rrezik per veten e tyne, ndersa sot nuk e duen se janë edhe ma injorantë e të padijshem" dhe se"shkodranet janë pjesë e qytetit që i bishtnonte modernizmit" dhe se "tregëtaret shkodranë banin adetet e fesë, por mbeten të pashpirt".. Pjellë e paskrupullt e tipit demagogjik komunist, por që hyn në kontradiktë me veten, pasi ti e di mire se pikërisht per ate modernizem e orientim europian të veprës së tyne novatore, ata u persekutuen prej baballarëve tuej politikë. Po me tregëtaret e "pashpirt" shkodranë ç'patët ju shpirtmirët komunistë që i grabitet, i ropet dhe per këtë edhe i vratë, i burgosët dhe i internuet ? Me siguri per me hanger poplli me lugë ari, apo jo o Lame? Dhe vazhdon papergjegjshem të deklarosh se " pasardhesit shkodranë, po të mos kishte shkrue Migjeni, nuk do të dinin të akuzonin paraardhesit se sa të pashpirt e të pa moral qenë". Guxim i paperfytyrueshem urrejtjeje e neverie komuniste. E po kaq edhe ndaj poetit tone kombëtar, "Homerit shqiptar", "Shkambit të tokës shqiptare" e të kaq e kaq cilësimeve siperore që i bane madhështisë së tij personalitete të shqueme shqiptare e të hueja.. Na ke thane se "keta shkodranë, jo vetem nuk e duen Migjenin, dhe se per kete harresë pergjegjesi ka vargani grotesk që i thonë vetes "zotnitë e Shkodres". Me ketë ironi kaq fyese nuk e shuen dot o Lame inferioritetin tand ndaj tyne që kaq shumë të ve në siklet, sa ma shumë evidentohet kontributi i vlerave të tyne kombëtare. Ndaj perpiqeni t'i mbani në heshtje e t'i denigrioni. A nuk vepruet kështu me Fishtat e Camajt, Koliqët e Harapët, Kazazët e Prenushet, Shantojet e Prekë Calët, Faik Quket et.etj. A nuk po tentoni të veproni po kështu me Topallin, modelin shumëdimensional të zonjes shkodrane e shqiptare që, me performancen e saj, me fisnikërinë, mençurinë, autoritetin, angazhimet, kontributet e vlerat e saj ju terbon edhe gjumin e natës. Të shkretet ju. Na ke thane se "keta shkodranë të mëdhaj të dale nga hiçi e të bamë zotni prej lekut e karrikës e prej të cilëve nuk mund të pritet të duen ate që ua zbulon rrënjët". E ke nga halli o Lame. Pikërisht se njeh mirëmadhështinë jetëdhanëse të rrajve shkodrane. Këto rrajë që ty të bezdisin aq fort deri në urrejtje janë krenaria e Shkodrës dhe e mbarë kombit. Gjithcka ke fye e mohue në atë shkrim o Lame, kanë qenë dhe mbetën rrajë të vlerta të shkodrës, pjesë e konsiderueshme dhe e randësishme e rrajeve të kombit, vlera bazale ndër ma të qëndrueshme e identitetit te tij. Ripërtëritja e një kombi, fillon nga kultura, nga rrajët e saj, ai që kërkon me i shkulë këto rrajë, ai që i lufton dhe i mohon këto vlera, ai mbetet antivlera ma e madhe e kombit.

Ke mbërrijtë deri në argumente të tillë të çoroditun, kur thue se "midis shkodranëve të kohës së Migjenit dhe shkodranëve të sotem asht brezi i shkodranëve të komunizmit, që sot vështirë të vlerësohet, mbasi e deshi se kështu tha komandanti" Aq shumë e deshi Shkodra komunizmin e komandantin tuej, saqë e di gjithkush se çka priti me ba ai mbi Shkodren e shkodranet, si anmiku ma i madh që pati Shkodra në të gjitha kohnat. Sa i takon aludimit tand per "pisllekun e kohnave", historia per fatin tuej të keq ka me u rishkrue dhe ka me tregue qartë të vertetën e pisllekut të kohës handrak që komunizmi ende i la trashigim vendit me të tilla forma recidiviste mendësish e praktikash socialkomuniste. Sa i takon shtëpisë muze të Migjenit dhe bustit të tij, në shkrimin tand ti thue vetem të paverteta dhe dizinformon. Ose se nuk e njeh realtetin e këtyne të vertetave në Shkoder ose, meqë ke marrë persiper të denigrosh, i shtremnon me qellim tendencioz ato. E verteta asht se shtepia që ti e quen të Migjenit nuk ka qenë kurrë shtepia e tij, por një tjeter ngrehinë perdhese aty ngjitë me te, të cilen e rrenuen prej kohësh pushtetarë vendorë komunistë. Ndersa busti i tij asht ripunue dhe, në gjendjen e tij të re asht respektue e vendosë në vendin ma të pershtatshem, në lulishten e Teatrit "Migjeni", në ballë të rruges qendrore. Paçka se emni i tij nuk ka asgja të perbashkët me këtë institucion.

Këto na ke thane ti o Artan Lame në ate shkrim flagrant, plot urrejtje e mllef, tue na rikujtue edhe njëherë, ndonëse nuk harrojmë, se deri në ç'nivele të degradueme arrin propaganda juej kundervuese. Propoganda juej e pandame e tipit komunist, mjeshtërore per nga negacioni i saj, e paperkulun ajo, deri në çdo fraksion njësie kohe e qelize jete, nuk pushon as ditë e as natë per me mbrojtë mitet tueja komuniste nga destruktimi që ernat e epokes demokratike po i bajnë e do t'i bajnë. Pavarësisht perpjekjeve tueja donkishoteske me i mbrojtë ato. Tue futë kështu çdo ditë e kudo gurë nen rrotat e saj, dukuni kjo ma negativja e frenuesja e nostalgjikëve të së shkuemes komuniste. Na ke ba nder o Lame. Se shkodranët e shqiptarët e kuptojnë kështu edhe njëherë se pse janë urrejtë aq shumë prej komunizmit dhe pse vazhdojnë me u urrejtë persëri ende sot prej tyne.. Tue iu kthye Migjenit, ti ke harrue o Lame se Migjenin nuk ta lindi kush ty në voter per me na e kundervue ne, qytetit që e lindi e që dijti kurdoherë me krijue klimen e nevojshme per shperthimin pa fund të talenteve të mëdha të letersisë shqiptare, të cilët Shkodra i ka respektue gjithmonë, sepse ka pasë perse të krenohet me to. Migjeni dhe shumë kollosë të letrave shqipe janë pjellë e traditës së madhe të truellit pjellor shkodran, që i dha aq shumë letersisë dhe kulturës të të gjithë shqiptarëve. Edhe ty e mosmirënjohësve të tjerë. Sepse shkodranet e medhej kanë qenë së pari shqiptarë të mëdhej. Dhe nuk e kanë nda veten ashtu siç i ndatë ju dhe siç vazhdoni me i nda persëri me aq sa mundeni, permes establishmenteve tueja, ende në kambë në mjaft institucione shtetnore e joshtetnore, akademi e institute, shoqata civile e kompani mediatike.

Tash ia vlen me të tregue konkretisht o Artan Lame se kush ishte Shkodra e hershme, ajo ma e vona, dhe ajo e kohëve tona, kush ishin personalitetet e shqueme te saj dhe kontributet madhore të tyne në historinë e kombit tonë. Që të shohësh ti veten si në pasqyrë se kujt i shërben tue i quejt ata injorantë të djeshëm dhe akoma ma injorantë të sotëm. 

Shkodra qyteti i madh dhe me kaq shumë histori, i përmendun për madhështinë e njerëzve të saj nga çdo i huaj emënmadh, që e njohu, ka lind në gjinin e vet kaq e kaq figura të shqueme që kanë vu gurë themeli në historinë e traditave patriotike e kulturore shqiptare. Edit Durham shprehet: " Kultura e qytetit të Shkodrës asht e tillë, që ka rrezatue, jo vetëm në Shqipni, por edhe në Ballkan. Të gjitha periudhat e vështira të mbijetesës dhe të luftave për pavarësi kanë mrenda edhe emnin e Shkodrës". Traditat e mëdha e të vlerta shkodrane janë një mozaik i madh dhe i bukur ku shkodranë të mëdhaj kanë vu veprën e emnin e tyne në themel të kësaj ngrehine gjigande shqiptare. Tradita nuk asht një sistem i lashtë komunikimi vlerash të kapërcyeme në kohë, por një bazament mendësish e praktikash të vlerta dhe të efektshme për çdo stad e nivel zhvillimi e progresi.. Tradita ka mrendë zjarrin krijues e novator të kohës, vitalitetin e shpirtit krijues, orientimin përparimtar të kohës. Tradita asht truall asht themel, asht bazament, prej nga naltohen arritjet e nivelet e reja. Gjeneratat e reja, për me synue maja gjithnjë e ma cilësore, modelesh e arritjesh, nuk kanë nevojë vetëm për krahë me fluturue por edhe për truell prej nga të nisin fluturimin. Po kush shkeli në Shkodër o Lame e nuk shkroi me respekt për vlerat e kontributet e saj. Që nga Hani e Pederseni, medjevistet e famshëm Jirecek, Taloçi e Shuflai, ipen, Ami-Bueja, Nopça e Degrandi, Armau Ermau e Jaray, disa nga konsujt e kaq shumë konsullatave të huaja që, jo rastësisht u ngritën në Shkodër. ishte kontributi i shquem, patriotik e social-kulturor i përfaqesuesve të familjeve shkodrane me emën që i imponuen respekt kujtëdo që i njohu. A nuk ishte i tille kontributi i familjeve të engjëllorëve e dukagjinëve, ato të familjeve Bardhi, Bjanku, Bushati, Bumçi Bekteshi Coba, Ceka, Curani, Darragjati, Draçini, Gurakuqi, Gjylbegu, Gjyrezi, Jakova, Kamsi, Kazazi Kakarriqi, Koliqi, Logoreci, Luka, Muzhani, Marubi, Serreqi, Shiroka, Topalli, Vasa, Zadeja, sa per të përmendë disa nga dhjetra të tjera që shkruan faqe të ndritura në historinë e vjetër e të re të Shkodrës. A nuk janë këto e të tjera që u shquen në të gjitha evenimentet historike të luftave e përpjekjeve për liri, pavarësi e përparim shoqnor, që nga hershmënia e deri tek lidhja e Prizrenit, Pavaresia, Krijimi i Shtetit Shqiptar, Lufta NacionalClirimtare, Rezistenca Antikomuniste, Përmbysja e Komunismit e deri ne ditët tona të qeverisjes demokratike. Nga ana tjeter a nuk ishin 17 nga këto familje që sollën, që në gjysëm e dytë të shekullit të 19-të kulturën e pjanofortes në shtëpitë e tyne, të tjera që sollën që në vitet e para te shekullit te 20-të lule nga vende te ndryshme të Europës, të tjera që u interesuen të kishin në koleksionet e tyne piktura të Rembrandit, disqe muzikore të muzikantëve të mëdhenj e relike të tjera të çmueme. Si thua o Lame a i kane bishtnue këto modernizmit? A nuk janë këto figura e personalitete që vunë gurë themeli e shënuen pothuejse të gjitha fillesat e dukunive, llojeve, gjinive e zhanreve të letërsisë, kulturës, artit, shkencës e arsimit kombëtar? Në Shkodër lindi dokumenti i parë i shkrimit shqip nga Pal Engjëlli 1462, libri i parë shqiyp "Meshari" nga Gjon Buzuku, 1555, Fjalori i parë Latinisht Shqyp i Frang Bardhit, 1635, themelues i leksikografisë e folkloristikës shqiptare, romani i parë: "Marçia" nga Dom Ndoc Nikaj, 1889. Kanë qenë të parat në llojin e vet "Apologjia e Skenderbeut" 1836 e Frang Bardhit, Fjalori Onomastik i Nikollë Gazullit, themelues i Onomastikes shqiptare, "Fjalori Leksikografik" shqip i Mazrekut, Fjalori i Orientalizmave" i Tahiri Dizdarit. Me humanistët e shekullit të 16-të kemi në Shkodër veprën e parë historiografike "Rrethimi i Shkodres" nga Marin Barleti. Nga shtypshkronjat e para të ngritura nga Jezuitët në Shkodër që me 1870 kemi të parën gazetë shqiptare 1891. Monografia e parë shqiptare asht ajo e Pashko Vasës "Shqypnia dhe Shqyptarët" 1879. Janë po kështu të parat shfaqja e parë teatrore që hapi të parin sipar të teatrit shqiptare " Nata e Këshnellave" e Leonardo Demartinos, 1880. Janë po ashtu të parat në llojin e vet vëllimi me satira " Anxat e Parnasit" e Gjergj Fishtës 1907, revista"Kritika" e Arshi Pipes, 1944, proza psikologjike e Ernest Koliqit, poema "Sintezë" e Bernardin Palajt, vepra e parë në fushën e stilistikës " Literatyra Shqype" 1925 e Justin Rrotës. Në Shkodër u botua e para vepër albanologjike, e para Histori e Letërsise Shqype, e para vepër Enciklopedike. Në fushën e artit muzikor kemi në Shkodër të parën opera te krijueme me 1920 nga Lec Kurti, të parën opera te luejtun "Mrika" 1958 nga Prenk Jakova, te parën orkestër frymore 1878, të parin formacion orkestran 1889, korin e parë nga Martin Gjoka 1919, të parën vepër të muzikologjisë "Valle Shqiptare" me 1943 nga Gjon Kujxhia. Ashtu siç kemi në Shkodër shfaqjen e parë të filmit në Shqipëri, fotografinë e parë të Marubit 1858, të parët muze historikë numizmatike botanike, stacionin e parë të Hidrologjisë në ballkan në vitin 1882, Dhomën ë parë të Tregëtisë me 8 Prill 1736 " Komuniteti i Pjacës së Shkodrës". Pa iu referu këtu arkeologjisë së strukturave shpirtnore, ku kemi vlera të tjera unike shqiptare si Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, ai organizim i përkryem i shoqënisë së kohës, Eposin madhështor të Kreshnikëve, vlerat e të cilit mund ti këtë zili sot çdo poet . E kështu gjithë tradita gojore aq e pasur e aq e vlertë të kësaj treve. Ashtu si edhe vlerat e gjuhës saj, gegnishtes, që i japin dore gjuhësisë krahasuese për me u shndërrue në një disiplinë të parë për me rrmue thellë në prehistorine e popujve. Por edhe me vlerat e të sotmes saj të mohueme padrejtësisht përmes politizimit të Standardit Gjuhësor të atij Kongresi antishkencor të 1972-shit.

Kontribute të shënueme dhanë përfaqësuesit shkodranë në Kongresin e Manastirit dhe në Komisinë letrare të Shkodrës. Këta caqe fillestare që i blatoi Shkodra kulturës sonë kombëtare, deri kur erdhi çlirimi pushtues komunist njohën edhe kulmet e niveleve te tyne të progresit në zhvillimet ekonomike e socialkulturore, ku u arritën realizime arkitektonike idromenosh, kryevepra eposesh fishtiane e novelash koliqiane, të krahasueshme me nivelet bashkekohore europiane, akademikësh europianë e andersenësh shqiptarë, modernitete të artit poetik të Migjenit e të Gasper Palit e çfarë jo tjetër. Kishin bazë e themel zhvillimet e hershme e të vona qytetare shkodrane, qytet që në vitet l840 kishte 45 mijë banorë, baraz me 20-30 % të popullsisë së pergjithshme urbane të vendit, me 2500 dyqane, baraz me 26% të numrit të pergjithshem të dyqaneve të vendit, tregues keto që i dhanë ftyre europiane zhvillimeve të Shkodres. 

Kjo asht traditë e pasun dhe e vlertë e atyne intelektualëve të quejtun me mosmirnjohje nga ti o Lame, injorantë. Por që ti të mos mendosh që komunizmi i baballarëve tuej e la djepin e kulturës shqiptare në djep, siç spekullohet qëllimshëm po të kujtoj disa nga intelektualet e sotëm shkodranë të periudhës së mbas Luftës së Dytë Botnore e deri në ditët e sotme. Po fillojmë me perkthyesit e mëdhenj, Gjon Shllaku, Henrik Laca, Pashko Gjeci, Frano Alkaj, Ernest Koliqi, injac Zampunti, Nikolle Daka, Mark Dema, Robert Shvarc, Ferdinand Leka, Zef Simoni e te tjere ma te ri qe bane aq bukur me folë shqip Homerin e Danten, Gëten e mjaft kryevepra të letërsise botnore. Vazhdojmë me disa nga studiuesit e mëdhenj shkodrane të ditëve tona, profesorë doktorët Sami Reposhti, Arshi Pipa, Ramadan Sokoli, Ardian Marashi, Ardian Ndreca, Kolec Topalli, David Luka, Artan Haxhi, Gazmend Shpuza, Hamid Borici, Shefik Osmani, Tomorr Osmani, Bahri Beci, Romeo Gurakuqi, Gjovalin Shkurtaj, Gezim Hoxha, Frano Prendi, krahas kontributeve nga te tjere personalitete si Besnik Sykja, doktor Frederik Shiroka, doktor Selaudin Bekteshi, Willy Kamsi, Daniel Gjecaj, Anton Cefa, Primo Shllaku, Stefan Capaliku, Mentor Quku, Ana Luka, Kahreman Ulqini, Kolec Cefa, Fran Luli, Tefë Topalli, Pjeter Pepa, Nexhmi Bushati, Spiro Kalemi, Dori Kçira, figura potente keto qe ecen aq bukur ne gjurmet e tratdites se madhe shkodrane te Marin Barletit, Marin Beçikemit e ne vazhdimesi te kohnave nga Frang Bardhi, Nikollë Gazulli, Zef Jubani (Ndokillia), Daut Boriçi, Hamdi Bushati, Bernardin Palaj, Donat Kurti, Mati Logoreci, Luigj Gurakuqi, Karl Gurakuqi, Kolë Kamsi, Marin Sirdani, Justin Rrota, Tahir Dizdari, Arshi Pipa, Gjon Sinishta, Hamit Gjylbegu, Vitor Vola, Stefë Curani, Rrok Zojzi, Zija Shkodra, Kolë Ashta, Nikollë Mzrreku, Gasper Gurakuqi, Anton Logoreci, Fadil Podgorica, Jup Kastrati, Luigj Marleka, injac Zamputi, personalitete keto që i blatuen kultures kombetare aq shumë vlera shkencore albanologjike, gjuhesore, etnografike, arkeologjike, historike, bibliografike, muzeale e çfarë jo tjeter. A mund të mendohet se keto personalitete të permasave e kontributeve madhore kombetare të fyhen urryeshem në penen e një shqiptari?. E lypë propaganda e perkatesise tuej politike? E gezofshi mjerimin tuej intelektual. Por le t'i kujtojmë perseri Lames disa prej personaliteteve shkodrane te letersise e arteve, të së shkuemes e të së sotmes, pa të cilet nuk mund të kishte histori shqiptare letersie, arti e kulture ; shkrimtaret Gjergj Fishta, Ndre Mjeda, Migjeni, Filip Shiroka, Pashko Vasa, Ndoc Nikaj, Ndre Zadeja, Anton Harapi, Vinçens Prenushi, Hilë Mosi, Gasper Pali, Benedikt Dema, Qemal Draçini, Lazer Shantoja, Kolë Jakova, Vehbi Bala, Sander Gera, Fadil Paçrami, Fadil Kraja, Skender Drini e deri tek Zef Zorba, Zef Pllumbi, Frederik Reshpja, Lec Shllaku Dodë Kaçaj, Anton Cefa, Primo Shllaku, Stefan Capaliku, Rikard Ljarja, Besnik Dizdari, Ritvan Dibra, Paulin Selimi, Xhahid Bushati, Ledia Dushi, Shpetim kelmendi, Gazmend Krasniqi, Alban Kraja, Albri Brahusha; regjisoret e artistet e medhej të skenes dhe ekranit: Andea Skanjeti, Lec Shllaku, Xhemal Broja, Serafin Fanko, Paulin Sekuj, Filip Gjergji, Zef Jubani, Tinka Kurti, Marije Logoreci, Loro Kovaçi, Pjeter Gjoka, Lec Bushati, Ndrekë Luca, Bep Shiroka, Rikard Ljarja, Vitore Nino, Lazer Filipi, Hajrie Sula, Zyliha Miloti, Osman Mula, Tano Banushi, Zef Deda, Bik Pepa, Paulin Preka, Gjosho Vasia, Julian Deda, ismet Drishti ; mjeshtrit e artit muzikor , kompozitoret, dirigjentet, instrumentistet, vokalistet : Palokë Kurti, Shuk Shllaku, Martin Gjoka, Prenkë Jakova, Cesk Zadeja, Tish Daija, Tonin Harapi, Simon Gjoni, Gjon Simoni, Abdulla Grimci, Gjon Kapidani, Tonin Rrota, Leonard Deda, Zef Lekaj, Robert Radoja, David Tukiqi, Zef Coba, Jetmir Barbullushi, Shpetim Saraçi, Kujtim Alia,Gjon Shllaku, Luan Barova ; Marije Kraja, Lukë Kaçaj, Avni Mula, Hysen Pelinku, Klotilde Shantoja, Florinda Gjergji, ibrahim Tukiqi, Hysen Koçia, Ermelinda Paparisto, Xheudet Hafizi, Naile Hoxha, Bik Ndoja, Luçije Miloti, Sabahet Vishnja, Justina Alia, Valdet Hoxha, Tonin Tershana, Sidrit Bejleri, Eduard Jubani, Bashkim Alibali, Bujar Qamili, Rita Ndoci, Rosela Gjylbegu ; instrumentistet Tonin Guraziu, Nino Saraçi, Gjovalin Shestani, Gjovalin Lazri, Gjovalin Doda, Stefan Hajmeli, Cin Simoni, Vitor Shiroka, Jakin Nenshati, Nimet Salobegu, Lorenc Radovani, Markelian Kapidani, Rrok Jakaj, Lekë Spathari, Franc Shestani, Eugjen Gargjiola ; piktorë skulptoret Andrea Kushi, Ndoc Martini, Zef Kolombi, Kolë idromeno, Simon Rrota, Vladimit Jani, Kel Kodheli, ismail Lulani, Danish Jukni, Jakup Keraj, Gjergj Pali, Adrian Paci, Gjovalin Paci, Sadik Spahia, Nikolin Luci, Sytki Brahimi etj. etj. Si të duken o Artan Lame? injorantë të djeshem e akoma ma injorantë të sotem? Studjuesi e botuesi Ndriçim Kulla, i frymezuem prej ketyne kontributeve shprehet : "Shkodra duhet vlersuar dhe si një thesar vlerash me të cilat s'mund të mburrej asnjë qytet tjeter i Shqiperisë. Ajo ishte pothuejse qyteti i vetem në Shqiperi qe pati një traditë letrare që s'e pat berë askush më pare e që askush nuk do mund ta bejë sa e si di ajo ". 

Komunizmi e plagosi rëndë shpirtin shkodran. Ne pjesë të veçanta të tij edhe e vrau. Por, ndonëse e privoi nga gjithçka që të tjerëve ua jepte pakursim, komunizmi harroi se e ardhmja e Shkodrës nuk do të matej kurrë me gërmadhat që ai i shkaktonte, por me shpirtin e saj të paepun. Shpirti i Shkodrës ishte dhe mbeti një" Materie " e pazhbashme, e pavdekshme, një mit që kish rilindë edhe mbas çdo përpjekjeje për me e kthye atë në hi, në gërmadhe. Shpirti i Shkodrës lëngoi por nuk mund të vritej e të varrosej nën gërmadha të komunizmit. Ai e sfidoi atë kudo e në cdo gja, qysh prej patriotëve, trimave, burrave, franceskanëve e intelektualeve të saj të mëdhenj para togave të pushkatimit, në çdo aspekt të rrezistencës saj antikomuniste e deri në humorin e saj të mprehtë e denoncues antisistem. Komunizmi mujti me e zbatue në masë dhe ma egërsisht se kudo tjetër luftën e klasës në Shkodër, tue zhduke ajkën intelektuale e tue kthy Shkodrën në modelin e qytetit ma të përsekutuem e martirizuem. Ti o Lame që derdh gjoja lot për monumentet e kulturës si "Piramidën", nuk i xunë një herë me gojë e të kërkosh falje për rrënimin që komunizmi i bani vlerave të pallogaritshme monumentale të shkodrës, e të denoncosh ato që deshën me i zhdukë Shkodrës çdo dëshmi qytetnimi. Demokratët e sotëm shkodrane, po përpiqen me sa të jetë e mundur me ia kthye ato Shkodrës përmes restaurimesh e rikonstruktimesh. Gjithcka landore e material mujti ai me ia vra shkodrës dhe me e kthye metropolin e ballkanit në gërmadhë por jo shpirtin e saj. E kishte ba gabim llogarinë komunizmi me Shkodrën e shpirtin e shkodranëve. Shpirti asht frymë, shpirti asht i pavdekshëm, i pavrasshëm, i pashpërftyrueshëm në thelbin e vet koherent. Atij nuk mundet me iu ndërpre përcjellja e trashigimisë në gjenerata. Shpirti Shkodran asht krijesë rrethanash historike, gjeomjedisore e dhuntish hyjnore. Shpirti shkodran asht i mbrumë me tharmin e sharmin shekullor e mijavjeçar ndaj ai nuk mund të zhbahej, nuk mund të vritej. Këtë e provoi edhe komunizmi, ma i madhi e ma i egri anmik që pati shkodra në historinë e saj. Komunizmi punoi me e kthy Shkodrën në skllaven ma të skllavnueme të tij. Dhe, si në filozofinë e Antikitetit e kishte kategorike mendësinë se skllavi gjithmonë e vetëm duhet urdhnue e torturue. Biles edhe ma keq se kaq. Sepse edhe në skllavni kishte raste që skllavit i jepesh e drejta me punue për me ble skllavninë e vet. Shkodra nuk mundej " me ble" në komunizëm asgja prej vlerave të saj të traditës. Ndonëse për demagogji për traditat flitej e shkruhej shumë, për Shkodrën bahej e kundërta. Atë që ka provue Shkodra prej komunizmit e përballoi vetem shpirti shkodrane, vlera ma e madhe e tij që reflektohet në karakterin, mendësitë e ndjeshmëritë e tij të shëndoshta e progresiste. Nëse flitet për triumf historik të ekzistencës shqiptare Shkodra asht shembulli i rezistencës që, ndonëse iu nënshtrue pushtime mbas pushtimesh, ngriti e naltoi qytetnime mbas qytetnimesh tue provue vitalitet e papërkulshmëni të shpirtit të saj krijues e të qëndrueshëm.

Si thue tash o Artan Lame? A mos vallë këto ishin " injorantët" e dikurshëm të Shkodrës, të trashiguem prej akoma ma "injorantësh" të sotëm, tue mos besue edhe vetë ti ato që thue, por tue krye detyrën që ta kanë lanë amanet të parët e rracës tande politike. Ne e dimë mirë se ju jeni nga ata që nuk i ktheheni rrespektit për vlerat shkodrane e përfaqësuesit e saj. Se tash dy dekada nuk keni shfaqë asnjë pendesë e nuk keni kërkue falje asnjëherë për asnjë nga krimet e shumta që i janë ba Shkodrës, vlerave të saj të cilat ia fshehët e mohuet shqiptareve për gjysëm shekulli dhe të cilave vazhdoni përsëri mos me i dhanë vendin që meritojnë, tue i sjellë një dam të madh kulturës sonë kombëtare.





rd

.
kush mundet me na e sjell ketu cka ka than ky lame i ed rucit?

..

----------


## BOKE

Ja ka fut nje cike kot ky Mariani, se shkrimi s'eshte botuar tek Panorama, por tek gazeta Shqip.

*PO TE MOS ISHTE MIGJENI*

2011-09-01


Më të shumtit prej nesh sot, kur ulemi të shkruajmë për varfëri e për mjerim, na pëlqen t’i zbukurojmë shkrimet tona me nga një thënie a frazë të Migjenit. Ndonjëherë, kur ia kemi ngenë të thellohemi, na bën përshtypje dhe e vëmë edhe në dukje se sa të vërteta mbeten edhe sot e gjithë ditën shkrimet e përshkrimet e Migjenit. Në fakt, kjo nuk është ndonjë meritë e Migjenit, por e jona, e shqiptarëve në përgjithësi, që vazhdojnë të notojnë në të njëjtin llum e ndyrësi, të cilën e përshkruante dikur Migjeni. Kështu që nuk ishte Migjeni profeti, shkrimet e të cilit mbeten të vlefshme edhe sot; përkundër, jemi ne të paaftë të ndryshojmë, duke e lënë këtë vend të vuajë të njëjtat sëmundje dhe duke i bërë kështu të kurdovlefshme vargjet e Migjenit. Nëse ne do të ishim francezë a holandezë, do ia kishim dalë ta ndryshonim fatin e vendit dhe kështu vargjet e Migjenit do të mbeteshin në muze të historisë. Shkodranët nuk e duan Migjenin. Nuk them për njerëzinë e thjeshtë, ata që heqin e vuajnë për bukën e gojës dhe për të mbyllur ditën e punës, se këta s’ia kanë ngenë të merren me filozofira e me shkrime, as të sotmet e ca më pak me ato të para një shekulli. Më e holla punë intelektuale që bëjnë këta është t’u përgjigjen thirrjeve të partive për mitingje dhe të thërresin sa më fort, me shpresë që t’i shohë kryemitingashi. Ndaj, s’e kam fjalën për ata për të cilët shkruante Migjeni, se këta të mjerë, sikur ta dinë se sa u ka kënduar e u ka qarë hallin poeti, do ta shpallnin kryetar partie, meqë tjetër kategori nderimi nuk dinë. Migjenin nuk e duan ata që kanë shkollë e që i mbajnë për të dijshëm e për elitë të qytetit. As e kanë dashur në të gjallë, e ca më pak e duan sot. Në të gjallë nuk e donin, sepse e shihnin si rrezik për veten e tyre, ndërsa sot nuk e duan se janë edhe më injorantë të padijshëm sesa njerëzia e thjeshtë. Njerëzit e thjeshtë, lënda e parë e shkrimeve të Migjenit, nuk i quaj dot injorantë, por thjesht të pakultivuar që jeta dhe hallet nuk u ofruan luksin e diturisë, ndërsa elita është vërtet injorante se, me gjithë që u shkollua e u përkëdhel nga fati, mbeti po aq injorante dhe pazot të lartohet moralisht. Kështu pra siç thashë, shkodranët nuk e donin Migjenin. Të parët e mbi të gjithë, nuk e donin priftat. Kleri shqiptar, e veçan ai katolik, i kish bërë shërbime të paçmuara shqiptarizmës, ruajtjes së gjuhës shqipe e dëshmimit të traditës malësore. Të gjitha këto i shërbyen fort ëndrrës rilindëse të formimit të kombit, por në vitet ‘30 kjo ëndërr ishte realizuar. Shqipëria ishte krijuar, tani duheshin krijuar shqiptarët, siç thoshin përfaqësonjësit e neoshqiptarizmës. Këtu kleri ngeci dhe nuk bëri dot përpara. Konservator për vetë natyrën e vet, kleri vazhdoi të himnizonte shqiptarin trim e kreshnik, të pamposhtur e krenar, që vigjilonte i ngrysur në malet e paafrueshme; të mbrujtur me kanune e me zakone burrash. Mirëpo Migjeni e shqeu gjithë këtë fasadë false, të dalë mode dhe të panevojshme në shekullin e ri, duke iu përplasur dhe vënë përpara syve një realitet të turpshëm. Realitetin e malësorit që lyp misër, që shtrin dorën për bukë, të malësores që është gati të shesë trupin, të murgeshës që ofshan, të qytetit që i bishtnon modernizimit, të fëmijës që vuan për bukë ndërsa don të vazhdojë shkollën, të tregtarit që bën adetet e fesë, por mbetet i pashpirt, e gjithë çka tjetër që ende na zukat në kujtesë nga vargjet e tij. Migjeni me këtë grisje të maskave të kohës së vet, na shpëtoi fytyrën morale përgjithmonë. Nëse ai nuk do të kishte shkruar, neve sot do të kishim vetëm poetët që u këndonin Zanave të Malit, ndërsa varrezat mbusheshin me fëmijë të vdekur urie. Dhe kur të uleshim të analizonim këtë kundërshti, do të akuzonim paraardhësit se qenë të pashpirt e të pamoral që u këndonin zanave e maleve, ndërsa fëmijët s’kishin tullumba e vajzat shisnin nderin. Migjeni është gati i vetëm midis morisë së shkrimtarëve që denoncuan mjerimin. Ishin edhe një grusht djemsh të dijshëm, përfaqësues të neoshqiptarizmës, por ata qenë më shumë filozofë se sa poetë dhe morali ka nevojë edhe për poezi, pa le pastaj po të jetë “me nji grusht t’fuqishëm”. Sikur të mos ishte Migjeni, ne nuk do të kishim përfaqësues të brezit të madh të denoncuesve të realitetit; do të ishte sikur Franca të mos kishte pasur Balzakun apo Anglia të mos kishte Dikensin. Ne e patëm, por s’e duam. Kaq për shkodranët e atëhershëm. Por edhe shkodranët e sotëm nuk e duan Migjenin. Ndryshe nuk ka si shpjegohet që gati druhen t’i zënë emrin me gojë; që më tepër se një herë kanë dashur t’i heqin emrin nga Teatri; që i kanë thyer bustin, e i kanë harruar varrin midis plehrave të qytetit; që i kanë zhdukur çdo shenjë të ekzistencës së tij në qytetin e Madh të Veriut, shtëpi, dhomë, muze, e gjithçka tjetër. Sërish janë edhe priftat, që nuk e duan e s’mund t’ia falin atë çka i bëri ai klerit të kohës kur ishte gjallë. Në fakt, Migjeni duhej të konsiderohej si aleat i klerit në përpjekjen e kahershme për drejtësi sociale e barazi shoqërore, por kjo nuk ndodhi as në gjallje të tij e aq më pak sot. Kisha katolike në momente të vështira të shekullit XX, përgjithësisht ia ka dalë të rreshtohet në anën e të dobëtëve, duke iu rikthyer vokacionit të shekujve të parë të ekzistencës së vet; por për fat të keq kjo nuk ka ndodhur gati askurrë në Shqipëri. Kleri shqiptar ka nxjerrë plot martirë të fesë si Gjon Gazulli, por ndoshta askurrë martirë të njerëzve si Romero i Salvadorit. Zoti më ndjeftë, se ndoshta e rëndova dorën pak si shumë mbi kurriz të priftave, kur më shumë se ata, përgjegjësi për këtë harresë ka vargani grotesk që i thonë vetes “zotnit e sotëm të Shkodrës”. Këta, të dalë nga hiçi e të bërë zotnij veç prej lekut a prej karriges, as mund të pritet të duan dikë që u zbulon rrënjët. Midis shkodranëve të kohës së Migjenit dhe shkodranëve të sotëm, ka edhe një brez tjetër, brezi i shkodranëve të kohës së komunizmit. Ai brez është e vështirë të vlerësohet, pasi e deshi se kështu tha Komandanti që, nëse do kish thënë të kundërtën edhe ata ashtu do thoshin. Për këtë faji nuk është i tyri, se kështu bënë të gjithë shqiptarët, ndaj nuk ia vlen të humbim kohë me kohën e ndërmjeme. Për fat, “sikur”-i në krye të këtij shkrimi, nuk mund të ngjasë, pasi ne e patëm Migjenin. E duam a s’e duam, ai është aty për të treguar me gisht pisllëkun e kohëve.

----------


## Brari

e ka me shkodranet inatin ky lame kopili i ed rucit..

sepse edhe se u perpoq shume seli rozja qe ta manipuloje shkodren.. me triblime mjeshterore.. shkodra perseri votoj PD-ne..

edhe se PD ndoshta shum ska ba per Shkodren..
por Shkodrani tregoj burrnine e vet..

e kjo e ka terbue lame dobicin.. e shefin e tij edvinin..

lamja del se eshte dhe injorant..

ala perdor pallavra qe kadare i ka prodhue me porosi te birose athere ne koh te enveroizmes maoiste..

me ato pallavra cfaqet  lamja sot..

..

flmn BOku..

----------


## Kavir

Përgjigjja ndaj artikullit të A.Lame vërteton plotësisht thënien:



> .....ndërsa elita është vërtet injorante se, me gjithë që u shkollua e u përkëdhel nga fati, mbeti po aq injorante dhe pazot të lartohet moralisht.
> .


Është e tmerrshme që sindromi partipunist (pse vetëm Brari sajon fjalë?) na ka mbirë në gojët e "demokracëve". Dikur po të krruaje qafën dhe të thoshe "Si nuk erdhi ky qumështi"....të vinte akuza "Agjitacion e propagandë anti-pushtetit Popullor Demokratik"  (se edhe Pushteti Partipunist demokrat e  quante veten).
Provo të tregosh me gisht një nga fatkeqësitë që i kanë vënë në kurriz vendit dhe direkt "Mllef komunisto polpotisto puçisto putano bulevardesk". 

Faktikisht i ziu A.Lame thjesht imitoi Migjenin. Tregoi me gisht realitetin. Dhe iu hodhën në grykë....në emër të Mbrojtjes së Migjenit.

Unë do thosha që për të vërtetuar që NE (jo vetëm Shkodra, po Shqipëria) NUK E DUAM Migjenin është fakti që po ta donim do nxitonim ta bënim Shkodrën dhe Shqipërinë ashtu siç E DONTE Migjeni. 
Kur Shkodra është ashtu si NUK E DONTE Migjeni, a nuk tregon që ne NUK E DUAM Migjenin?

----------


## goldian

sa % shkodran kan ken ne zgjedhje ti ajnjshajtni i forumit se ti din shume

----------


## Kavir

Sa përqind shqiptarë kanë marrë pjesë në zgjedhjet e fundit ti Nikolla Tesla?

----------


## BOKE

Duke kerkuar artikullin origjinal, gjeta edhe repliken e meposhtme ndaj shkrimit.

*Mprihe pendën, zoti Lame*

Opinion e Martë, Shtator 6th, 2011

GJERGJ META

Zoti Artan Lame, në shkrimin e tij të datës 1 shtator 2011 në gazetën “Shqip”, me titull “Po të mos ishte Migjeni”, mundohet me një gur të vrasë disa zogj: Zotnitë e Shkodrës, Kishën Katolike, priftërinjtë katolikë, poetin e Zanave të Maleve (alias Fishtën) etj. Shkodranët, sigurisht, nëse duan, do të dinë ta mbrojnë vetveten. Unë nuk jam as “zotni shkodran” e as shkodran, e nuk marr përsipër të flas për ta e as në emër të tyre, edhe pse për hir të së vërtetës, Shkodra ka përfaqësuar për shumë kohë kulturën më të mirë katolike dhe jo vetëm, në Shqipëri. Për poetin e Zanave të Maleve çfarë të them? Nëse poeti ka ra n’at pikë të hallit sa të shahet nga zoti Lame e të mbrohet nga unë, vaj medet për të…! E, sa për Kishën Katolike e priftërinjtë katolikë në Shqipëri, dua thjesht të bëj disa saktësime që, sigurisht, do ta ndihmojnë zotin Lame në të ardhmen t’ia mprehë pak majën pendës.
Dua ta nis me një tregim që rëndom Pater Zef Pllumi, kur binte fjala për Migjenin, thoshte. Ai tregonte se kur kishte qenë nxënës në kuvendin e fretënve në Shkodër, kishte dëgjuar këtë bisedë ndërmjet Fishtës dhe disa vëllezërve të tij françeskanë: “Patër (duke iu drejtuar Fishtës), këtij Migjenit duhet me iu përgjigj”. Dhe Fishta, që kishte shpirt poeti dhe e njihte mirë artin letrar, u përgjigjet: “Ma leni rehat djalin e Gjushit (Gjergjit), se asht ende i ri”. E kam sjellë këtë tregim ashtu si e kam dëgjuar, por jam i bindur se edhe shumë të tjerë që e kanë njohur Pater Zefin duhet ta kenë dëgjuar këtë tregim e mund ta saktësojnë e ta pohojnë. Nëse Fishta, e me të gjithë shkolla e viteve tridhjetë katolike në Shkodër, shprehnin njëlloj admirimi për artin letrar të Migjenit, kjo nuk do të thotë se ata ishin kryekëput dakord me ideologjinë themelore të tij, sikurse sot e kësaj dite as unë e të tjerë si unë nuk mund të jemi dakord me ekzistencializmin dhe nihilizmin e Migjenit, ashtu sikurse të Sartrit apo Kamysë, edhe pse veprat e tyre na pëlqejnë dhe i lexojmë me ëndje. Sikurse po ashtu, as me shkollën e Merxhanit e të tjera shkolla katolike nuk ishte fort dakord, edhe pse të gjitha këto shkolla mundoheshin të ishin në shërbim të shqiptarizmës, sikurse e thotë zoti Lame. Sa për krahasimin e Migjenit me Balzakun dhe Dikensin, po ua lë atyre të fushës ta bëjnë krahasimin, i bindur se më e shumta për dashuri ndaj zotit Lame do të heshtnin.
Por, Zoti Lame nuk ka hall të mbrojë Migjenin, sigurisht. Me dije apo pa dije, këtë nuk e di, ngatërron disi perimet me parimet në disa kalime të shkrimit të tij, i cili, në të vërtetë fsheh mllef për dikë apo diçka në veçanti, por që nuk i nxjerr kryet. E, për atë çka ne nuk dimë, ai gjuan në turmë dhe pa dallime. Me një vështrim paksa të kujdesshëm, zoti Lame riciklon, as më shumë e as më pak, por një lloj neomarksizmi të ngulitur thellë në mendjen e tij. Dhe e nxjerr shumë fare haptas. Klerikët katolikë për zotin Lame kanë dhënë një kontribut të paçmueshëm në shërbim të shqiptarizmës duke ruajtur gjuhën e duke dëshmuar traditën malësore. Ai që ruan përgjithësisht quhet konservator. Por zoti Lame harron që këta klerikë jo vetëm kanë ruajtur, por edhe kanë zhvilluar, lëvruar dhe hedhur bazat e gjuhës shqipe e më shumë. Ata ishin edhe promovuesit e Pavarësisë (pavarësisht kush e mbajti flamurin në dorë) me dom Nikoll Kacorrin, ishin ata që mbrojtën Shqipërinë nga copëzimi (Imzot Bumçi), ishin ata ruajtën një copë identiteti për të rigjeneruar më vonë identitetin shqiptar nga errësira otomane, ishin ata që krijuan në vitet ‘30 shkollat më të mira të mesme nga të cilat dolën intelektualë që i shërbyen Shqipërisë e nga të cilët përfitoi edhe realizmi socialist me përkthyes e muzikantë. Ata priftërinj (apo prifta si u thotë zoti Lame) nxorën Ernest Koliqin, por gjithashtu nxorën edhe Pashko Gjeçin (përkthyesin e Dantes), Gjon Shllakun (përkthyesin e Iliadës,) Henrik Lacajn, Filip Fishtën, por edhe Tonin Harapin, Mikel Koliqin, Gjon Simonin, Simon Gjonin etj. Por, ndoshta, këta emra, thellësisht e tërësisht katolikë shqiptarë, e bezdisin zotin Lame.
Kishat ishin, dhe më shumë se kudo në Shkodër, ato vende ku të varfrit ndihmoheshin më shumë se kudo tjetër dhe pa asnjë lloj interesi partiak apo ideologjik apo fetar. Por, zoti Lame nuk e din çfarë është Buka e Shnandout, çfarë janë motrat stigmatine dhe saleziane që kanë formuar breza vajzash me kulturën më të mirë perëndimore, nuk e din çfarë ka qenë gjimnazi “Illyricum” dhe Kolegji Ksaverian në Shkodër. Zoti Lame nuk e din se si promovonte teatrin në vitet tridhjetë Dom Shjefën Kurti e famullitarët e tjerë të Tiranës, nuk e din se don Mark Dushi na ka lënë dëshmi shumë të mira për Tiranën me hulumtimet e tij. Zoti Lame nuk din shumë gjëra që Kisha Katolike dhe priftërinjtë kanë bërë për të varfrit, të cilët, përveçse për një bukë goje, kishin nevojë edhe për formim. Po, sepse zoti Lame është i lidhur pas të vetmit model komunist shqiptar, që i varfëri duhet mbajtur për një copë buke, sepse kështu bëhet spiun dhe shërbëtor i regjimit. Priftërinjtë katolikë me Anton Harapin në krye dhanë modelin dhe sendërtuan identitetin më të qartë të qytetarit shqiptar europian. Se ku ka ngecur Pater Anton Harapi me traktatin e tij Vlerë shpirtërore, një perlë që edhe sot e kësaj dite mendimtarët shqiptarë ende nuk kanë arritur ta formulojnë, këtë mund të na e thotë vetëm zoti Lame.
Në morinë e atyre burrave të Kishës Katolike të shekullit XX, zoti Lame përmend Imzot Oscar Romeron, një ipeshkëv i jashtëzakonshëm që punoi e jetoi në El Salvador për të varfrit e për ta dha edhe jetën. Por harron zoti Lame se po në ato vite meshtarët dhe ipeshkvijtë katolikë në Shqipëri ishin në burgjet e komunizmit sepse iu kundërvunë një diktature sikurse bëri edhe Romero. Në Kishën Katolike, edhe Oscar Romero, edhe të gjithë të tjerët janë martirë të fesë, pasi në çdo njeri e të varfër shohin fytyrën e Krishtit e jo atë të Marksit, e meqë Krishti është Zot themeli i martirizimit të tyre, nuk është i këtejmë, por i përtejmë. Zoti Lame përmend vetëm njërin prej martirëve shqiptarë të Kishës Katolike, Dom Gjon Gazullin, dhe këtu zoti Lame o është i paditur, ose është tendencioz. Në listën e martirëve është i vetmi që nuk është vrarë nga komunizmi, por nga Zogu, i varur në mes të qytetit. Po, sepse për zotin Lame, sigurisht, ata të 39 të tjerë (dhe më shumë) që u vranë nga komunizmi nuk ekzistojnë, sepse ndoshta ata padisin një sistem që polli zotin Lame dhe shumë sish. Zoti Lame akuzon se Kisha Katolike kurrë në Shqipëri nuk është rreshtuar me të varfrit. Gabim, zoti Lame! Tregova më sipër që është solidarizuar në vitet ’30 (por gjithmonë) me të varfrit. Por edhe gjatë komunizmit e ka bërë këtë gjë. Çfarë shërbimi më të mirë mund t’i bëjë një populli një udhëheqës fetar se sa të vdesë për liri, pa bërë asnjë lloj kompromisi? Cila është vlera më e madhe që na dallon nga kafshët përveçse lirisë? Si ka mundësi që edhe ata me të cilët zoti Lame shkruan edhe libra e janë bashkautorë me të nuk e kanë informuar mbi këto gjëra duke qenë se janë mjaft të informuar për katolicizmin në Shqipëri?
Sistemi komunist me të gjithë ligësinë e tij përligjet në shkrimin e zotit Lame edhe për arsye të interpretimit të Migjenit, pasi vlerësimet e zotit Lame janë kryekëput ato të një teksti letërsie të realizmit socialist (klasat e tetëvjeçares), i cili e quante Migjenin një pararendës të dëshirës për barazi të komunizmit. Sigurisht, po të kishte jetuar Migjeni pak me shumë, do ishte i pari që do kishte hyrë në burg bashkë me meshtarët katolikë. Por duket se vazhda e ideologjisë ende përligj këto lloj interpretimesh të dalë mode e sidomos në luftën kundër klerit prapanik dhe reaksionar. A nuk tingëllon shumë qesharake se Migjeni i paska ardhur hakut klerit katolik në Shqipëri kur, sigurisht, kleri katolik, në mënyrë kapilare, në të gjithë Shqipërinë, bënte një punë të jashtëzakonshme në fshatrat më të thella e në zonat më të thyera. Por, zotit Lame këto nuk i interesojnë. Nuk i intereson as fakti se në ditët e sotshme, më shumë se çdo organizatë joqeveritare, Karitasi Shqiptar (pra Kisha Katolike në Shqipëri) është në ndihmë të të varfërve në mënyrë kapilare në të gjithë Shqipërinë me ambulanca, kopshte, ndërtime shtëpish, qendra dëgjimi etj. E po ashtu ka shkolla nëntëvjeçare e të mesme të një niveli europian ku studiojnë e dalin nxënës të shkëlqyer. Por, së fundi, e jo për kreni, unë vetë jam famullitar në kontakt me varfërinë që zoti Lame e shikon vetëm në edicione lajmesh, duke qenë se jam në një zonë si Kamza, Zall-Herri, Fushë-Kruja etj.
Zoti Lame së fundi justifikon ata “të ndërmjetmit”. Ishte e pritshme. Sepse edhe ai vetë është ndër ta që janë formuar në atë sistem kokë e këmbë e janë të zhytur në atë sistem në forma mentis-in e tyre. Por nuk mund ta hiqni përgjegjësinë nga vetja për asnjë moment, sepse nuk jua ka fajin Komandanti as ju e as të tjerëve që sot mbani leksione në faqe gazetash a foltore parlamenti, por mosguximi dhe nënshtrimi juaj ndaj atij regjimi që vazhdoni t’i shërbeni edhe sot e kësaj dite me këto lloj shkrimesh.
E, në fund të fundit, zoti Lame duket që ka një problem të thellë me kulturën katolike në tërësi, e cila në këtë vend i jep bezdi shumëkujt, pasi tregon emancipim dhe liri. E ka bezdi ai e shumëkush tjetër, sepse ose nuk ka mundur ta ketë, ose e ka tradhtuar, ose sepse kjo kulturë u kundërvihet modeleve relativiste, iluministe e neomarksiste të realitetit të sotëm.
Zoti Lame, nëse keni diçka më ata që duan të shembin Piramidën, thojuani atyre hapur e shkoqur. Nëse shkodranët të kanë penguar në ndonjë gjë, atëherë merru me ta. Kurse sa i përket Kishës, e cila, sigurisht, është sancta et meretrix, pra jo e përsosur, sepse e përbërë nga njerëz, por që prania hyjnore nuk i mungon për asnjë çast, informohuni pak më shumë herën tjetër dhe kërkoni ta shikoni me sytë tuaj e jo me lentet e një regjimi që masakroi lirinë dhe ndërgjegjen e shqiptarëve e më së shumti Kishën dhe klerin katolik.

Panorama

----------


## Brari

nuk i kuptojne keta shkruesit.. djajte e selise roze..

dhe grijn sallat kote..

lamja.. nuk ka hall migjeni e varferie..

ai ka hall berishe jozi e vote..

po ta kish me fukarallikun.. lamja mund te gjente fukarej dhe ne vlore.. e te thosh.. se i ngrati ali asllan tha ashtu e tha keshtu.. ose ne korce.. poeti nonda bulk tha ashtu ose keshtu..

mirpo..ketu fle ljepuri..

ne vlore po te gjente fukarej lamja.. nuku do ishte interesant sepse i binte te godiste shpeton e  edvinit apo eltarin e hysni kapos.. 
nuku eshte problem fukarai ne vlore sepse vlora votoj edvin gjiken..  korca votoj edvin majkon.. e mime ka.rdhelen.. etj.. 
mund te gjente fukara dhe ne fier e te na kujtonte kiu koroziun ne lumin e vdekur te kovit.. xoxe..  mirpo aty nuku  eshte nevoja sepse ne fier ka fituar bafto i rucit..  e keshtu me radhe..

pra fukarai duhet gjetur ne shkoder.. sepse aty ka fituar pd e berish jozit..  e prandaj aty duhet hedh grepi.. pra duhet luajtur dhe me migjen.. e kler.. etjer..

pra lamja eshte bir ku.rve.. 
ja kini pare besoj surranë..
eshte djalli vete..

nuku thot kot brari se industria shpifso manipuluese e selis roze..eshte very e sofistikuar..
aty punojne mjeshtra te medhenj te cilet do i kish zili dhe gebelsi e suslovi.. 

pra.. lame godet shkodren.. sepse sic e thash me pare.. aty votohet pa medyshje PD-ja..

kjo eshte..



..

----------


## puroshkodran

> Përgjigjja ndaj artikullit të A.Lame vërteton plotësisht thënien:
> 
> 
> Është e tmerrshme që sindromi partipunist (pse vetëm Brari sajon fjalë?) na ka mbirë në gojët e "demokracëve". Dikur po të krruaje qafën dhe të thoshe "Si nuk erdhi ky qumështi"....të vinte akuza "Agjitacion e propagandë anti-pushtetit Popullor Demokratik"  (se edhe Pushteti Partipunist demokrat e  quante veten).
> Provo të tregosh me gisht një nga fatkeqësitë që i kanë vënë në kurriz vendit dhe direkt "Mllef komunisto polpotisto puçisto putano bulevardesk". 
> 
> Faktikisht i ziu A.Lame thjesht imitoi Migjenin. Tregoi me gisht realitetin. Dhe iu hodhën në grykë....në emër të Mbrojtjes së Migjenit.
> 
> Unë do thosha që për të vërtetuar që NE (jo vetëm Shkodra, po Shqipëria) NUK E DUAM Migjenin është fakti që po ta donim do nxitonim ta bënim Shkodrën dhe Shqipërinë ashtu siç E DONTE Migjeni. 
> Kur Shkodra është ashtu si NUK E DONTE Migjeni, a nuk tregon që ne NUK E DUAM Migjenin?


Cili asht realiteti? Ma gjej nji rresht ku ka diçka te vertete te artikulli i Lames.
Duke fillu prej te foto e bustit qi kan botu ne gazete (per ket kane faj edhe ata te Shqip). Per me e ba ma te besueshem artikullin kan vu nji foto te vjeter te bustit me hunde te thyme. Sot asht i riparum e asht i vendosun ne lulishten e Teatrit per mos me i hyp siper katundart neper mitingje. Te lulishtja ne vend te t'ciles ne kohe te 8 viteve te qeverisjes PS kishte nji pellg te madh me balte te rrethum prej nji tregu gabelsh. Ne ate kohe Lame ka kene drejtor i trashegimise kulturore ne MTKRS

Duket si artikull i vjeter i Zerit te Popullit



> Shqipëria ishte krijuar, tani duheshin krijuar shqiptarët, siç thoshin përfaqësonjësit e neoshqiptarizmës. Këtu kleri ngeci dhe nuk bëri dot përpara. Konservator për vetë natyrën e vet, kleri vazhdoi të himnizonte shqiptarin trim e kreshnik, të pamposhtur e krenar, që vigjilonte i ngrysur në malet e paafrueshme; të mbrujtur me kanune e me zakone burrash.


Kleri e dha kontributin e vet duke hap shkolla e duke i dhane nxansave bursa studimi ne universitetet ma te mira te Evropes. Shkolla prej te cilave kane dale intelektualt ma te shqum te kohes, qi do ta kishin udheheqe ket vend po te mos kishte ardhe murtaja e kuqe. Cdo risi ne art e kulture prej kti klerit "konservator" e kena pase.

Per Fishten thote i ka shkru vetem zanave te malit. Duhet me i dhane me lexu Gomari i Babatasit me kuptu idiotllekun qi ka thane. Po i lejm artikujt te Hylli i Drites. Perdor te njetat "argumente" qi kan perdore komunistat per 50 vjet me rradhe per me i hedh balte. Cudi qe nuk i permendi "le ta dije bota mbare, se mbas sodit nuk jam shqiptar"

Merr edhe guximin me fole per gjana qi nuk din e perdor shprehje qi i ka ndigju veç prej larg. Na kallxon "Zotnit e Shkodres". Lamja nuk ia ka idene se kush jane zotnit e Shkodres. Nuk futesh nder zotnit e Shkodres se ke lek apo se te kan zgjedh deputet. P.sh. Tom Doshi ka lek me thase po nuk ka me kene kurre zotni shkodret, e jo per faktin se asht katundar.
Pamvarsisht se nuk i pelqen kti, eliten e Shkodres mundesh me e akuzu per gjithçka po vetem qi ka dale prej hiçit nuk mundesh me thane. Mjafton me lexu mbiemnat. Jane tane nipat e parise se kti qytet deri kur e erdhen baballaret e Lameve. Keta po te dalun prej morrave.

----------


## puroshkodran

Metamorfoza - Gjergj Fishta

Ju rrugaca sallahana 
vagabonda shakllabana 
rricna t'ndyet, mikrobe të kqi 
qi të mjerës moj Shqipni 
kthelltë hi i keni në mushkni 
pa dhimbë gjakun tuj ia pi, 
por der kur, bre batakçi! 
Bre coftina, kalbe mbi dhè 
der kur ju, tu tallë npër ne, 
do t'na qelbi fis e atdhè? 
Ah! Bre ju..nuk dij shka u kjoftë, 
se tash ma jemi tue u njoftë, 
se kush jini e shka jini 
se kah shkoni e se kah vini 
plang e shpi se kah i kini 
e sa pare u ban gjaku: 
se për ju, po, duhet laku, 
për me u vjerrë o kund m'do i shpat! 
Deri dje, pa kmishë mbi shtat, 
me 'i gjysmë setre t'pa astar, 
lshuemum krahve kalavar 
e me 'i komçë t'njtitme nën grykë: 
pantallonat me "gjyslykë" 
kto edhe lidhun me nji spagë: 
shtatit rreshke e ba saragë, 
t'tanë gordec e berbalec 
pa ndo 'i msim, pa ndonji dije, 
me 'i fillore a nji iptadije, 
erz e shpirt qitun nën themër: 
turq a sllave a grek me zemër, 
falun barkut veç Shqipnisë, 
si ajo marrja e t'gjith njerzisë... 
tuj u shite ju për gjithë treg, 
sod na mbahi "Skandërbeg", 
e ngërdhucë, goditë, limue, 
rrue, qethë, pipirique, 
tash n'"smoking", tash në "bon-jour" 
ju, qi dje s'kishit as ushkuer 
me lidhë brekët me nder me thanë
m'sahan t'huej gjithmonë me ngranë, 
rrugën krejt na e keni zanë, 
ke na shkoni pash e m'pash, 
edhe besa me "gulash" 
me "afishe" e me "sultjash", 
me "kjumshtuer" e me "ashurè", 
"kosha gjelash" si kubure,

"tarator", "pilaf me kos", 
"mish me qepe" e "majdanos" 
"shish qebap", "brizholla viçi", 
"kunguj t'mbushum", "kuzuici", 
"kabuni"- e "mualebi". 
Barku sod ju rri ju kodër, 
kargatisë e bamun lodër: 
der sa ata burrat e dheut, 
qi për jetë e nderë t'Atdheut 
kane ra n'luftë si shqipe t'leta, 
kanë shkri gja e shpija t'veta, 
kanë tuj dekë rrugave unit, 
me iu dhimbë gurit e drunit. 
Përse, po, kta matrahulla, 
kta shqiptarë, shqiptarë kah ksula, 
n'vend qi ju me u vu n'konop, 
a se brinjt m'jau zbru me shkop, 
a, mos tjetër, me u ngushtue 
me xjerrë zhuri kund m'ndo 'i prrue 
për me shtrue ndo 'i rrugë të shtetit 
a me dlirë ndo 'i skelë detit, 
lavjerre buzësh, harru si viça 
kqyrin m'ju si t'ishi ogiça, 
për me u pri udhës s'qytetnisë 
e me i sjellë t'marën Shqipnisë. 
Ani kush, pra, me i pri kombit: 
ju, do pyka bijtë prej llomit 
qi "shqiptarë" vedit i thoni, 
jo pse ju Shqipninë e doni, 
jo pse ju ndo 'i send kuptoni 
shka asht Atdheu e shka asht Liria, 
shka asht Vllaznija a Parasija, 
Përparimi e Qytetnia, 
por veç pse ende der më sot 
nji tyran s'po e gjeni dot, 
nën kambë t'cillit ju me u shtrue, 
se un ma tash ma jam regjë me jue, 
e jau njof shpirtin der m'palc, 
pleh i ndytë me u bartun n'shalc 
e me u qitë jashta Shqipnije.

----------


## puroshkodran

Gomari i Babatasit - Rruge

Se, per Zotin -kjofte levdue! -
Me shka vete po jam tue pa,
Gia Shqipnia n'dore nuk ka
E as perparakjo s'do t'vete,
Q'se Ministrat ndajne dekrete,
Pa peshue nji hefe ma s'pari
Se ~'zotsi mund t'kete zyrtari,
E q'se fatii Atdheut te.shkrete
Mujtka ajsod edhe me mbete " 
N'dore t'do njerzve, per t'cillt vete
E as kurrkush, kujtoj, s' di gja
.Se c'shirok a se c'murra
Na i ka hjedhe e pru n' kete dhe.
E po kush di gja nder ne " 
Per nji pale, qi ktu n'Shqipni :,
Po rruejn petlla e "kabuni",
E rrmejn rroga n'ar flori,
Kush di gja, po tham, zotni,
Se ku i kane gjak e gjini,
Se ku i kane kta plang e shpi,
Stane, pleme, vathe e gji?
Pasaporlat kush ua pav,
Per me thanese kta s'jane Slav, 
Nuk jane Slav, Turq, as Bulgare, 
Par jane fj'esht hurra Shqiptare?", 
Shka punuen kta per Atdhe?", 
Ku jane krenat qi kane pre?". 
Librat'shqip qi kane botue?..
.Edhe ndihmet qi kane kushtue
Per triumfte liris s'one?
Per pose emnit se si u thone,
Kurrkush gia nuk di, per ta;
Nuk di gja, par megjithkta;
Megjithse edhe t'pa zotsi,
Na po e sQofim ke n' Shqipni 
-Qeni t'zo'n ma ku s'po e njeh -
Na jane ngrefe si gjelat m'pleh,
E pedanta e "Don Kishjote",
Me nji hije krejt kokote,
Tuj u mbajte per liberala,
Per modern e oksidentala, 
-Sidomos n'kto'kohet e mbrame - 
Pjellin ligje, vjellin pro grame,
Apin urdhnaedhe dekreta,
Sjellin gjinden poshte-perpjeta,
E n'kete mnyre cdo perparim 
Kane pengue, e mbrende n' sundim
Njerz e rune kaq kane pshtjellue, 
Kaq perzie e kaq ngatrrue,
Porsi floket e atij harapit,
Sa qi mbrende ne krye t'nji krapit 
Ka ma shum, thom, harmoni
E tendence per qytetni,
Se n'shtet t'one,- Eh, moj Shqipni!
Fort po drue se nji dite ngusht
Ke me ra, 'e kryet ne grusht
Ke m' e kape, pa pase pi musht,
Q'se do njerz, qi kush me i zane
S'kisht'per peng as per dorzane,
1\1' kurriz t'and po sjellin paten, ,
Edhe m'mjalte po e mbajn sod spaten:
T'cillt ngerdheshe m'nipa t'Kastriotit,
Kndojne at kangen, si 'i hefe motit:
"Tshkojme e t'hame na voe t'fergueme
Ke ajo ndrikulla e hutueme"
E kjo ndrikull.a e pa mend
Ti Shqipni je, t' tham p'r timend:
Pse, po mendt t' i kish' ti tok,
Sod s'do t' ishe un Arkeolog,
E as do njerz, besa, per t'gjalle,
Kurr Ministra s'do t' ki'n dale;
Po pse mendt ti m'vend s'i ke,
Prandej kot rrermoj un n' dhe,
E batallat, varg e vister,
Bahen "Pashe" bahen "Minister"
Ei biejn shtjelm ,sahanit t'shllines,
Kah ty t' hjekin dredha shpines;
E pa i qite zavall 'kaptines,
-Pa prek pende -pa prek parmende,
!Tuj u falle -tuj u gervalle,
Po t'i hjekin spik ksaj jete,
Qi ma mire nuk ka ku vete.
Xllepill plot e barkun koder:
S' ka si u ve'ma mire kjo Ioder.

----------


## Kavir

> Cili asht realiteti? Ma gjej nji rresht ku ka diçka te vertete te artikulli i Lames.
> Duke fillu prej te foto e bustit qi kan botu ne gazete (per ket kane faj edhe ata te Shqip). Per me e ba ma te besueshem artikullin kan vu nji foto te vjeter te bustit me hunde te thyme. Sot asht i riparum e asht i vendosun ne lulishten e Teatrit per mos me i hyp siper katundart neper mitingje. Te lulishtja ne vend te t'ciles ne kohe te 8 viteve te qeverisjes PS kishte nji pellg te madh me balte te rrethum prej nji tregu gabelsh. Ne ate kohe Lame ka kene drejtor i trashegimise kulturore ne MTKRS
> 
> Duket si artikull i vjeter i Zerit te Popullit
> 
> Kleri e dha kontributin e vet duke hap shkolla e duke i dhane nxansave bursa studimi ne universitetet ma te mira te Evropes. Shkolla prej te cilave kane dale intelektualt ma te shqum te kohes, qi do ta kishin udheheqe ket vend po te mos kishte ardhe murtaja e kuqe. Cdo risi ne art e kulture prej kti klerit "konservator" e kena pase.
> 
> Per Fishten thote i ka shkru vetem zanave te malit. Duhet me i dhane me lexu Gomari i Babatasit me kuptu idiotllekun qi ka thane. Po i lejm artikujt te Hylli i Drites. Perdor te njetat "argumente" qi kan perdore komunistat per 50 vjet me rradhe per me i hedh balte. Cudi qe nuk i permendi "le ta dije bota mbare, se mbas sodit nuk jam shqiptar"
> 
> ...


As e ke kuptuar as ke për ta kuptuar ndonjëherë atë që ka shkruar A.Lame. Prandaj dhe nuk gjeni "asnjë rresht ku ka diçka të vërtetë". Sinqerisht nuk ke kuptuar as frazën "i ka shkruar Zanave të Malit". Po fare.

----------


## puroshkodran

> As e ke kuptuar as ke për ta kuptuar ndonjëherë atë që ka shkruar A.Lame. Prandaj dhe nuk gjeni "asnjë rresht ku ka diçka të vërtetë". Sinqerisht nuk ke kuptuar as frazën "i ka shkruar Zanave të Malit". Po fare.


Vetem ti e paske kuptu Kavir. Na e spjego edhe ne budallejve. Vetem na e kurse ate qe demek ka dashte me fole per varfnine e Shkodres e te Shqipnis. Se nuk bahet tu fy nji qytet te tane dhe tu persrit shpifjet e komunistave per njerez qi kane kene ajka e kombit, e prej te cileve kena pothujse çdo gja te mire ne ket vend.

I ka shkru Zanave te Malit e nuk asht marre me realitetin pra. Pjeset qi postova siper mjaftojne me provu injorancen ose dashakeqsine e Lames besoj.

----------


## Station

> pra.. lame godet shkodren.. sepse sic e thash me pare.. aty votohet pa medyshje PD-ja..
> 
> kjo eshte..
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Hahahaha tek ty rri i shtypur non stop vetëm "butoni" i gomarllëqeve. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Kavir

Ti mund të shfrysh sa të kesh qejf. Mund të 'privatizosh" edhe rrebeshin komunist në bahçen e Shkodrës. Kur ju akoma i trajtoni si "inat personal" krimet komuniste....

Megjithëse mua nuk më pëlqen disfatizmi i Lames, sërish e them që kurrë nuk do e kuptoni A.Lamen për sa kohë i merrni si Akuza Dashakeqëse dhe jo si Thirrje!

Dashakeqësinë e Lames... v/k plako.

----------


## Endless

Ti shiko sa i vrazhde dhe dashakeq tingellon titulli i 'replikes' : 'S'ta kishim borxh me na fye, o Lame'



Jam i bindur se jugoret do me kuptojne ku e kam fjalen.

----------


## puroshkodran

> Ti mund të shfrysh sa të kesh qejf. Mund të 'privatizosh" edhe rrebeshin komunist në bahçen e Shkodrës. Kur ju akoma i trajtoni si "inat personal" krimet komuniste....
> 
> Megjithëse mua nuk më pëlqen disfatizmi i Lames, sërish e them që kurrë nuk do e kuptoni A.Lamen për sa kohë i merrni si Akuza Dashakeqëse dhe jo si Thirrje!
> 
> Dashakeqësinë e Lames... v/k plako.


O dashakeqesi ose injorance. Njena nga kto. 

Komunizmi u permend se shpifjet e Lames jane te njejtat qe jane perdore ne ate kohe kundra Fishtes me shoke. Nuk kishte pune privatizimi. Po edhe sikur te ishte ashtu, me na fale nqs qyteti jone ka kene ma i persekutumi. Nuk e bajm ma ate faj

----------


## puroshkodran

> Ti shiko sa i vrazhde dhe dashakeq tingellon titulli i 'replikes' : 'S'ta kishim borxh me na fye, o Lame'
> 
> 
> 
> Jam i bindur se jugoret do me kuptojne ku e kam fjalen.


He pra, asht dashte me e shkru tosknisht mos me u fy jugoret.
Ca na ka gjete. Ktu u sha e u shilu Shkodra e nuk u permend asnji here se Lame asht jugor. As nuk u permend jugu kurre. Tash pse nji shkodran shkrun gegnisht e baka per kunj te jugoreve.....

----------


## Endless

> He pra, asht dashte me e shkru tosknisht mos me u fy jugoret.
> Ca na ka gjete. Ktu u sha e u shilu Shkodra e nuk u permend asnji here se Lame asht jugor. As nuk u permend jugu kurre. Tash pse nji shkodran shkrun gegnisht e baka per kunj te jugoreve.....


hahaa, jo me shoku jo, e kam me shume te menyra banditeske se si autori ne fjale mundohet me ja vene gjithe shkodren ( dhe jo vetem) lames shkrete na mbrapa nepermjet titullit, se sa per origjinen e vet lames ne vetvete.

----------


## puroshkodran

> hahaa, jo me shoku jo, e kam me shume te menyra banditeske se si autori ne fjale mundohet me ja vene gjithe shkodren ( dhe jo vetem) lames shkrete na mbrapa nepermjet titullit, se sa per origjinen e vet lames ne vetvete.


ti the jugoret e kuptojne se ku e kam fjalen

----------

